# i hereby declare this thread.. LOLrats



## bubsybob

post em! lets go!


----------



## Forensic

... and this site: http://www.vermin-realm.com/lolrats/ :lol:


----------



## rat_ratscal

i looked at every single one on that web site, some of them were hilarious, others didnt make any sense! there should be a section for these


----------



## Forensic

Which ones didn't make sense? I haven't looked through all those in so long, I can't remember what's in there! :lol: I just pop in for new ones.


----------



## giddy4ratz

Lol! Love those pic's and love that site too :lol:


----------



## Fuzz16

i am lame...and my nail polish is going away.  but ya...i kept thinking nipple...cause she is just a baby and all and she was looking for one


----------



## giddy4ratz

:lol: lol


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

awwwww that nipple one is sooo adorable it makes me melt


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

i found an old picture of rocky on my digi cam today....


----------



## Squeak

Lol .. cute!


----------



## Sparker

I'm sooo jumping on this band-wagon... I need to go home and work on some pics!


----------



## twitch




----------



## madeittothemoon




----------



## twitch

haha! that's a good one madeitothemoon. he really does look disgusted... is he yours?


----------



## madeittothemoon

Haha, no, I wish I could get pictures that good of my rats!


----------



## giddy4ratz

Hehe! Thats funny.....I love em!


----------



## taralyncouture

these are like the ones on /cat/ lawls


----------

